# seriously i need help



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you trying to get us to do your homework??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

Im not asking you to do it. Im asking for help finding articles, because since the last product I was given had no real research or journal articles on it I am down to a dead line. I am not asking you to write my four page paper it does not say that anywhere in my post does it?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, you have two posts... 

Yes, part of your homework and paper writing is RESEARCHING your topic. If you couldn't find anything two weeks ago you should of switched your topic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Take a deep breath, don't get so snippy, and you'll probably get better results. SlideStop is right, you have to *research *for a *research paper*. Exhaust all of your university's resources and pull an all-nighter if you have to, and don't rely on strangers on the internet for *your* homework that you were assigned two weeks ago. Check if there are articles *before* you decide upon a topic next time.

Good luck, and drink some coffee.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Go to google. That's what anyone who would put in the effort would be doing for you anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

To find peer-reviewed journal articles (i.e., those whose authors meet academic research standards and have been published) use scholar.google.com. 

Find one relevant article, read the intro/lit review to get a quick summary of the research on the topic, and then go to the reference section to find additional articles on the topic cited by the articles. 

Anything you can't access for free as a linked PDF, go find the online version of the journal on your university's library site. As everyone has said, YOU need to do the research, but these are general tips for finding quality published findings.


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

EliRose, I am trying not to be snippy, I have seen other threads where people on here ask for help on homework and get it. And apparently slidestop did not read my post back to her or my other post. I was assigned the paper two weeks ago, but due to the 5 other papers due this week I did not get a chance to start this one until friday the 15th. And also I have looked at all of the journal data bases there is NOTHING on this supplement, I was hoping that maybe someone on here had access to something I do not or that they may have had magazines that are not included in our data bases. Our school is a primarily agricultural school but seems to not have very many data bases that include articles on horses. I was just asking for a little help, I am taking 21 credit hours, working a part time job, and working at the barn here every day of the week. But apparently the horse people I grew up with, that would help a fellow equestrian, don't exist anymore.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You have ADD/ADHD and are taking 21 credits?! I couldn't handle that course load and I only have a mild case of dyslexia! 

I think there is something you need to learn, its called balancing your time. With 21 credit hours, working and horses you going to have to figure something out. Put them in a triangle and pick two. You can have horses and work, sacrificing school. You can have horses and school and sacrifice work. You get it? 

There is a BIG difference in helping someone and doing it for them. If you came here and asked if we had any personal experience with the supplement, cool. If you asked if we had seen it in a magazine, cool. But no one here should be doing your homework. 

Let this be a lesson to you. If you can't find articles on google or the database, its going to be HARD to write about. I've learned the hard way too. Now I sacrifice an more interesting topic for one a bit more boring, but at least I can find something to fill 5+ pages! 

You have plenty of people in the same boat you are in. I go to nursing school full time, work to jobs and have eased up horses, though they are still part of my life. I also have a serious girlfriend and babysit most weekends. Your not alone. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I understand and certainly hear your frustration, but I am short of being amazed that you can't find any relevant information by way of Google. My job is virtually based on researching a vast array of items and I can find anything on the net. Even some things I don't want to find. 
No offense, but the time you are spending here could be used for actual research.

My best to you


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What is the actual topic of your research paper? I have never even heard of Succeed... a research paper should be something that people want to learn more about, but isn't SUPER specific.


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

You people need to freaking relax! Wth slidestop! Hopel507 asked for HELP. Can you understand that word? Your the one who came up with writing the actual paper! And no, you don't need to sacrifice anything and what would staying up all night do other than *mess you over in the end! I used to think everybody on here was understanding and willing to help each other but obviously I was WRONG WRONG WRONG...Grrrrrrr >
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

do you guys understand that google is often not a reliable source? you wanna know what i get when i search google for "Articles on Succeed" or anything to that affect; links to the products website (AKA biased information). and to slidestop i DID NOT choose the product i was assigned them. and to bkylem, i am having my roommate reply to these posts for me. also i try to not let my ADD/ADHD hold me back from shooting for the stars this is literally the first time i have asked for any kind of research help on line


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What is the actual topic of your research paper? I have never even heard of Succeed... a research paper should be something that people want to learn more about, but isn't SUPER specific.


the paper is on a specific product at first i was assigned Equiwinner but when i told my professor there was little research she assigned me the digestivev supplement succeed


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hopel507 said:


> do you guys understand that google is often not a reliable source? you wanna know what i get when i search google for "Articles on Succeed" or anything to that affect; links to the products website (AKA biased information). and to slidestop i DID NOT choose the product i was assigned them. and to bkylem, i am having my roommate reply to these posts for me. also i try to not let my ADD/ADHD hold me back from shooting for the stars this is literally the first time i have asked for any kind of research help on line


Google wouldn't be the source, deary.. only the means of finding sources. Then you see which ones are credible. The company website is not always biased, usually it's the distributer that is more biased. However, you want to be looking at statistical data, case studies, etc.

I saw some articles on the main website of succeed... you should look into those.

But again to echo, google isn't the source.. it's a search engine designed to find sources about the information you want to learn about.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hopel507 said:


> the paper is on a specific product at first i was assigned Equiwinner but when i told my professor there was little research she assigned me the digestivev supplement succeed


Okay so you want your paper to be about digestion process and if Succeed aids in that process in any way. 

This is a better topic sentence.


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

There seems to be some good articles listed on. Top 7 Most Popular SUCCEED Articles From 2012 « SUCCEED Equine don't know how reliable it is, but it's something 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

the professor said it should be more on the product than anything else.


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sevastion27 said:


> There seems to be some good articles listed on. Top 7 Most Popular SUCCEED Articles From 2012 « SUCCEED Equine don't know how reliable it is, but it's something
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thank you  *faith in humanity restored*


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

100% agree with SlideStop. There is a HUGE difference between asking for help and asking us to find your resources for your paper for you. Something like asking for a recommendation for a scientific journal database that you could search in would be asking for help. Asking for people's experience with it is asking for help. Asking us to find direct sources you can use to write a paper is not. I have a huge courseload too, and yeah it's hard - I'm working on a 25 page research paper right now - but you'll have to learn how much you can manage. If 21 credits, a job and a horse is too much for you to handle, possibly next semester tone it down a bit.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Sevastion27 said:


> You people need to freaking relax! Wth slidestop! Hopel507 asked for HELP. Can you understand that word? Your the one who came up with writing the actual paper!
> 
> She asked for people to look for articles, IMO things she could of done (and should have done) herself. I guess I'm not into doing other peoples work. All professors hand out a syllabus in the beginning of class, I doubt any of these paper were a surprise, but hey. And I'm not sure what the last line means.
> 
> ...




And OP... Sorry if I was short with you. I'm big an academic responsibility. 

no, Google is not a credible source. If I'm in a pinch (like litterally can't find anything, which I've learned NOT to do) I Google the topic to find the articles via Google and take info from the abstract and site on my works cited page. If you only need a certain number of citations, no one said you had to read the whole thing, pay for it, etc. The rest of the paper I look up online or in a text book (if I already don't know the info) and I make sure it's in my own words. 

Google scholar may help you also. Honestly though, with a topic like yours I wouldn't count on it! Correct me if I'm wrong, but how many horse peer reviewed journals are out there? 

And I know you didn't pick it, but I would have approached him/her days ago says you cannot find anything on the topic. I'm sure they would have been willing to change your topic. The amount of journal articles there are on a subject is out of your control.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

For what its worth, finding research support for supplements is really hard. The only company (to my knowledge) that has conducted true scientific studies regarding dosage, effects and efficacy is cosequin. Most supplements are considered neutriceuticals and are not regulated by the FDA. As a result, while ingredients may be listed and the amount of each ingredient is listed on product packaging there is little research to say its a therapeutic dose. Since it does not require FDA approval to sell its product many companies forgo the testing of products because a double blind dose efficacy test costs thousands of dollars and years to conduct. That is part of the reason that you are going to have a hard time finding scientific papers on a dietary supplement. Heck look at how hard its been for the FDA to shut down the milo's chicken jerky treats or Hartz products both of which have been linked to hundreds of pet deaths. 

For what it is worth, I think the others have a valid point. The goal of a college education is to learn how to research things. These skills of time management, and research are actually quite helpful. That said, we all learn that sometimes we over reach ourselves. I would suggest that next semester you scale back. Mental health is as important as school grades and lets face it asking the internet for advice is not always reliable.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hopel507 said:


> thank you  *faith in humanity restored*


Faith in humanity restored because someone decided to do your research for you?

That's a really twisted way of looking at the world. 

It's called a Research Paper... not a Someone Else Do Your Research Paper.

It took 2 seconds for everyone to find those articles via google... you weren't trying. 

There is nothing wrong with Humanity as a whole, it's individuals that spoil it for others.

~~

It would have been different if you were looking for different search/browsing options/platforms like a poster suggested google scholar, which pulls up different things than regular google search does. But finding articles? That's your job.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

hopel507 said:


> *Ok so I have a four page paper due tomorrow on ANY over the counter equine health product. I have looked into Equiwinner but there were no real journal articles. I have no switched my product to the supplement Succeed and am looking for journal/magazine articles on the product. *
> 
> Hang on OP... You have a paper due on ANY equine supplement according to your other post. You could so something as simple as the herbs in moody mare, or a vitimin!!
> 
> ...


So, which is it? You can do any or you have to do the succeed?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Wait, OP, you said in your first post that you chose a product and couldn't find info on it. So you switched it to Succeed.

Now you're saying you didn't choose it, and it was assigned to you? Which is it?


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry OP, but I'm going to have to really agree with SlideStop and the others telling you to do your research yourself. It would be one thing if you were coming on here and asking us our opinions of the product. But basically asking us to look up information that you have obviously not tried hard enough to find (evidenced by another member finding the articles). Sorry, you're in college and it is time to take responsibility for your life. You picked a 21 credit class load (which is insane) and now you suffer the consequences.

And I also don't get the discrepancies between your two threads... First you are allowed to pick any supplement, but then the professor assigned it to you?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OP - do your own research on your own homework. If you have taken too much on, then reduce your workload. Seriously - a couple of seconds on Google and I found several links that appear to be reliable. I'm sure that if I looked on a dozen of those, I would find a dozen more and somewhere in all that would be at least three research based articles.
Quit whining - we don't feel sorry for you because you are working so hard. Work hard and be ambitious and you can be proud, but if it's too much, it's too much.


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Faith in humanity restored because someone decided to do your research for you? No faith in humanity restored because they did not start an "online war"
> 
> That's a really twisted way of looking at the world.
> 
> ...


also to slidestop
im sorry i must correct myself the first product was assigned (equiwinner) the second product (succeed) i chose and why does that even matter.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think the reason slidestop asked is because its really strange for a professor to assign a research project on a topic that is difficult to research. In addition, most professors spend a class or two (or you have an entire course on) how to write a scientific paper, including where and how to find sources. I would also not pick a topic unless I knew I could find good (read peer reviewed) information on it. That is just due diligence.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

hopel507 said:


> also to slidestop
> im sorry i must correct myself the first product was assigned (equiwinner) the second product (succeed) i chose and why does that even matter.


Why would you chose something you couldn't find a lot of information on?! You said your professor assigned it to you. 

also, Your other thread says you have to write a 4 page paper on *any* OTC horse product. If you can't find Succed get a new one. I could probably find you a billion articles on why vitamins are important for any body, horse or human. 

My feel is that something isn't matching up her. You stressed twice that this topic was given to you. Now you say that you picked it.... idk.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh dear. Well. All I can say is if my teacher saw this he would give me a 0 on the assignment. No questions asked.

You had 2 weeks to do this paper, which to me is a huge blessing. As for the research topic itself, you should have taken one day to come up with a topic that you can find resources off the bat. If you have the choice of a topic go for the topic that you know you can get the most reliable information in the quickest way, unless you were assigned the topic you were given. If you couldn't find information you needed on the product, you could try and get a hold of the company and ask them if they have the information you need. I'm sure they would. Or even go to their main website. There are endless ways to get information, you just have to look for it.


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Why would you chose something you couldn't find a lot of information on?! You said your professor assigned it to you.
> 
> also, Your other thread says you have to write a 4 page paper on *any* OTC horse product. If you can't find Succed get a new one. I could probably find you a billion articles on why vitamins are important for any body, horse or human.
> 
> My feel is that something isn't matching up her. You stressed twice that this topic was given to you. Now you say that you picked it.... idk.


you are sugesting i pick a new product an hr and fifteen mins before its due ?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

hopel507 said:


> you are sugesting i pick a new product an hr and fifteen mins before its due ?


It would be better to have a new topic with more information than the same topic with no information. If you haven't started to type up your 2nd draft at this point I would say go for a new topic.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

hopel507 said:


> also to slidestop
> im sorry i must correct myself the first product was assigned (equiwinner) the second product (succeed) i chose and why does that even matter.


Because you told us he assigned the second one when we asked why you chose such a difficult topic to research.You said it directly in two of your posts. "the paper is on a specific product at first I was assigned Equiwinner but when I told my professor there was little research she assigned me the digestive supplement succeed." 

Topic is a big part of a paper. You want something people are going to want to read, and something that has a semi-ready stream of available sources, which should be checked before starting the paper. When asked why you chose something like that instead of something more common you tried to pin it on the professor - it's not YOUR fault you have such a hard topic to research and that you're having a hard time with it, it's HIS for assigning a topic with little available research. That is why it matters.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

hopel507 said:


> you are sugesting i pick a new product an hr and fifteen mins before its due ?


Well, I'd start writing something at this point! I thought you couldn't change? Which is it? I doubt you've got much written if you don't have any sources. And whatever you have written will be hard to expand on. So yeah, I'd pull an all nighter and switch it to something simpler. I'd rather write the paper properly and have a few points taken off for switching topics then turn in work missing proper length, references, etc. 

... And I thought you said it was due tomorrow, not today. I've never heard of a paper being due at 12:00am, 11:59, yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Can we all just hold hands?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

ApolloRider said:


> Can we all just hold hands?


Only if we can sing Kumbaya. Otherwise, no!


---------------------------------

"Google" is not a source. Google links you to sources. Whether or not those sources are credible is not up to Google. That's your job. If you're at college level and are not able to figure out how to find research material, then you should take a trip to your college library and ask them to show you how to find the databases for source material.

You should probably reconsider taking 21 credits at a time though I'm surprised a school would allow you to do that considering 12 credits (4 classes) is full time, and 21 is nearly double that. I know if I wanted to take 5-6 classes, I would need at least two signoffs on it (advisor and head of the department).

In the time you spent posting, you could have found a good half dozen articles. The paper itself shouldn't take more than a few hours to compile from scratch.


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Well, I'd start writing something at this point! I thought you couldn't change? Which is it? I doubt you've got much written if you don't have any sources. And whatever you have written will be hard to expand on. So yeah, I'd pull an all nighter and switch it to something simpler. I'd rather write the paper properly and have a few points taken off for switching topics then turn in work missing proper length, references, etc.
> 
> ... And I thought you said it was due tomorrow, not today. I've never heard of a paper being due at 12:00am, 11:59, yes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol i messed up by one minute shoot me. also i have quite a bit done already (3 out of 4 pages ) yes it is 12:39am but since people on other forums were kind enough to help i found magazine articles that i could not find on my own. and also i was only allowed to switch my topic once. so ill get a few points taken off, no biggie but ill be sure never to come here for help again. people need to realize that not everyone has access to the same things, that is why i came here in the first place.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

hopel507 said:


> lol i messed up by one minute shoot me. also i have quite a bit done already (3 out of 4 pages ) yes it is 12:39am but since people on other forums were kind enough to help i found magazine articles that i could not find on my own. and also i was only allowed to switch my topic once. so ill get a few points taken off, no biggie but ill be sure never to come here for help again. people need to realize that not everyone has access to the same things, that is why i came here in the first place.


They used a search engine. Sometimes you have to fiddle with the keywords but I assure you, they just used a regular search engine and not some special database.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Break it down. 

Many articles don't reference brand items, "Succeed" is just a name a company made up, not any description of what the supplement is. I looked on the Succeed website and it seems that is made up of amino acids and B Vitamins. 

So go and search for information on Amino Acids and B Vitamins and their relationship (both independently and together) with horse digestion. If you log into google scholar through your university's portal it will not give you a range of peer reviewed subjects, but also offer you the links to the journals your university subscribes to. 

If you can't find information on your topic think laterally and change the parameters of your essay.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

hopel507 said:


> lol i messed up by one minute shoot me. also i have quite a bit done already (3 out of 4 pages ) yes it is 12:39am but since people on other forums were kind enough to help i found magazine articles that i could not find on my own. and also i was only allowed to switch my topic once. so ill get a few points taken off, no biggie but ill be sure never to come here for help again. people need to realize that not everyone has access to the same things, that is why i came here in the first place.


Uh, yeah, you do! It's just a matter of being crafty enough to find them! Like others said you have to change your parameters a little bit. It's really not that difficult. 

Are we supposed to feel bad that you got someone else to do your homework and your going to ask us any more questions? Did they read, write and cite the articles for you too? 

... Now, can you find me some articles on fetal heart rate monitoring?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

Slidestop what good are you doing by lecturing hopel507? If you disagreed with the post in the first place you should have ignored it and moved on! I understand what it's like to not be able to find information because YES professors have assigned me information to research just because it is a difficult topic! However you try finding articles on the internet when your computer has the most limited data bases ever! Making all these nasty comments on someone else's choices just shows how pathetic you are in the fact that you obviously wanted someone to write a paper for you in the past! You obviously regret that now and choose to change hopel507's question into something it wasn't! If you wanna come back at me on this post go ahead cuz my opinion isn't going to change...that is what your trying to do here isn't it? Make everybody listen and agree with you you you.....if you want so much freaking attention go make your own thread and LEAVE hopel507 ALONE!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually, I'll think I'll PM you on this one. 

... and for the record, no, I've never wanted anyone to do my papers work for me. I don't even like working in groups! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I wonder what these young people would do without the internet. Remember actually having to get up, dressed, and out to go to a library? Calling companies to get info sent via snail mail? Setting up appointments to interview knowledgeable people on the topic of a research paper?

The ability to sit and do 'research' over the internet has made people lazy.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Sevastion27 said:


> Slidestop what good are you doing by lecturing hopel507? If you disagreed with the post in the first place you should have ignored it and moved on! I understand what it's like to not be able to find information because YES professors have assigned me information to research just because it is a difficult topic! However you try finding articles on the internet when your computer has the most limited data bases ever! Making all these nasty comments on someone else's choices just shows how pathetic you are in the fact that you obviously wanted someone to write a paper for you in the past! You obviously regret that now and choose to change hopel507's question into something it wasn't! If you wanna come back at me on this post go ahead because my opinion isn't going to change...that is what your trying to do here isn't it? Make everybody listen and agree with you you you.....if you want so much freaking attention go make your own thread and LEAVE hopel507 ALONE!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay....no. If you're using a computer with Internet access and feel you have "the most limited data bases ever" then that's a user fault, not a computer one. You don't need special databases to find good articles to use for a paper. I don't know why you think you do. All a database does is help you search by making it a little easier to do.

The help she got was not stuff pulled out of a special database. It was from the regular Internet that you, I, everyone here and the OP can access.

The reason the OP is getting the reaction is flat out because she's not trying. The information is out there and is not difficult to find. Why the two of you seem to be hooked on databases is beyond me. You don't need them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

sarahfromsc said:


> I wonder what these young people would do without the internet. Remember actually having to get up, dressed, and out to go to a library? Calling companies to get info sent via snail mail? Setting up appointments to interview knowledgeable people on the topic of a research paper?
> 
> The ability to sit and do 'research' over the internet has made people lazy.


To get a GOOD paper done, I still do that haha! And panicky "why is there no information?!" moments like this are EXACTLY why.

Sevastation, you REALLY need to calm down. Where are you even getting these ridiculous assumptions about SlideStop?

OP, what ended up happening?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I did not read all the posts, I stopped at #12 because they all seem to be headed pretty far south. 

I am sorry, it's early in the AM, I'm old, so maybe I'm missing something but, I didn't see this as a plea for others to do the homework, merely to get pointed in the right direction.

I Googled "review equine Succeed" and all I came up with were reviews from companies that are selling it. 

The best thing would be to call the company and ask for links to research they did while formulating the product. If the information is proprietary they may not be willing to part with it.

*IF the OP has continued to read this thread* and to the people who have never heard of SUCCEED:

One of my horses would probably, literally, be dead without Succeed. He has hind gut ulcers and colicked nine (count them nine) times in 2012 and up until then, his old self had never had so much as a tummy twinge.

The vet had me start him on Succeed and he's been on Succeed ever since ---- at $3/day. 

This horse's most current physical was June, 2013. The vet couldn't believe his 26 yr old self looks like he's 12; he shook his head and said "you got really lucky with this horse and you'd better keep him on the Succeed".

So, OP that's not a credible research article and I am sorry I can't point you toward any, you might call the company, they are WONDERFUL to talk to.

I just gave you a first hand account from someone (me) whose horse darn near died from hind gut ulcers. Even my vet (who gets flown around country, so is no slouch) feels the all natural formula has what it takes to heal a horse with this type of ulcer and has played a key part in keeping the horse alive and well.

That all being said, if the OP still can't garner enough information for a paper, the similar product to "Succeed" is "Equiotic".

Equiotic- Live Equine Sourced Microbial Probiotic- Bluegrass Equine

If you can sort of change horses in the middle of the stream, you may find more information on Equiotic. My subject horse was on it for a month and it couldn't stop his colics, so the vet put him on Succeed and we all held our breath, knowing full well what the alternative was going to be.

Thankfully the Old Gent just celebrated his 26th birthday


----------



## Nocturva (Mar 23, 2013)

Am I the only one that found it ridiculous that the OP spent days posting/responding to us with a snippy attitude when she could have spent it finding the articles we had found and posted by just simply using google?

That already tells you what kind of priorities come first.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Already I can't edit my previous post:-(

This the horse that's on "Succeed". 

He turned 26 in October, I took this picture at the beginning of November.

He doesn't look anywhere near 26 and doesn't look like a horse that nearly lost his life to nine colics in a period of six months. To reiterate, the vet feels the Succeed saved his life. Not a credible research article but certainly a credible first hand testimony.

This is also the horse in my avatar but he was 16 when that was taken.

Duke is still my strong alpha horse and I no idea he was studying me so intently until I put this picture up screen.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Nocturva said:


> Am I the only one that found it ridiculous that the OP spent days posting/responding to us with a snippy attitude when she could have spent it finding the articles we had found and posted by just simply using google?
> 
> That already tells you what kind of priorities come first.


 As I said, I didn't read all the posts because it was starting to sound like a shark fest. The original post didn't sound snippy but I woke up this morning, not even finding the cat trying to wake me, aggravating.

Carry on the spear throwing.

I said what I wanted to say. I'm moving on to other things -- this is hardly something to get somebody's underwear in a twist over -- unless of course it's K-Mart's Joe Boxer commercial - those are some twisted underwear


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Nocturva said:


> Am I the only one that found it ridiculous that the OP spent days posting/responding to us with a snippy attitude when she could have spent it finding the articles we had found and posted by just simply using google?
> 
> That already tells you what kind of priorities come first.


I was wondering this exact thing! All this time she spent crying at us could have been used to research and write this paper!

And in response to Sevastion27, seriously? You're going to bash SlideStop because she refused to do someone else's work? Really? Right now I see a child in college that has FAR overfaced herself with 21 credit hours, work and horses, and trying desperately to get people to do something she has had 2 weeks to do! I don't see her making an *** of herself. And shame on that other forum for doing her homework for her! The internet is seriously unlimited if you just take the time to sit down and do it! And if her computer is limited (like you try to claim) well then guess what? Pretty sure colleges have LIBRARIES! They have BOOKS! They have COMPUTERS! All for students to use for HOMEWORK! AMAZING!

OP, I strongly disagree you got another forum to basically do your homework for you. College is supposed to be teaching you how to find/do things on your own, and by asking for strangers to do your research for you you are not learning anything.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I started to think "dang. Lighten up on the poor girl." And then I remembered how college is. ****! This isn't high school. Your professors don't give a hoot about you or your feelings. Get over it and do what you need to do. Or suck it up and take a failing grade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

*Just a reminder...*_

First of all, it's a *public forum*, and everyone has a *right to post an opinion* (given it's done in a *nice way*). Even if the opinion is something you (general you) don't want to hear.

Second, *cursing and personal attacks are against the forum rules, and can result in warning and/or ban. *_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sevastion27 said:


> You people need to freaking relax! Wth slidestop! Hopel507 asked for HELP. Can you understand that word? Your the one who came up with writing the actual paper! And no, you don't need to sacrifice anything and what would staying up all night do other than *mess you over in the end! I used to think everybody on here was understanding and willing to help each other but obviously I was WRONG WRONG WRONG...Grrrrrrr >
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




You sound like a 16 year old girl, which I am. Yet, I have way more maturity than posting thise when people are posting Legimitate help


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd like to hear what these sources are that you just couldn't possibly find by yourself. I'm a pre medical major and I have had to write research papers on all sorts of obscure things. Guess what? I always manage to find my sources. Myself. 

I even - wait for it - sometimes email companies directly, or go to the library, or some other such method because my sources sometimes CAN'T be from the internet.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Prior Proper Planning Prevents **** Poor Performance


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

So I like how the OP is *wasting her time* arguing on a public forum instead of actually working on her paper and doing her homework. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not see her as asking the forum to do her homework. This is a forum, and thus a resource of information regarding horses. If I was writing a paper on a horse related subject, you bet I'd come here for help! she did ask for a pointer to articles of a quality to be used for a research paper. that would require someone looking at Google or other online searches. 
However, as demonstrated in the case of Walkingthewalk, there is also the potential for a personal experience, or even one of hearsay to give the OP a new thread for HER to follow. 
If it were me, I would not hesitate to put out feelers in a forum . those that chose to respond would do so becuase they WANT to share of their time and their own curiosity . Lots of people LOVE a challenge on finding things on the internet , and their willingness to give the OP a new direction to search in will be both generous and actually helpful. True, it's doing something "for" her, but from then on, she'd know about looking in that place, should the need come up again.

For example, the "Scholar.Google.com" (not sure if I spelled that right) was something I did not know existed. Now, I do. that will be something that will really help me in the long run, if I ever need to access higher levels of information than availble by a general Google search.
you (this forum) gave me that info. you did not DO my homework for me.

And as for telling the OP she needs to balance her life . .she may need to, but she did not ask for help in staying balanced. It was a very simple request for a "lead", if you chose to spend the time to look for one, or if you just so happen to already know one, and it takes all of 2 or 3 minutes to type it out (like Walkinthewalk did). No, many folks here chose to spend that amount of time, and more, judging and sniping at the OP with a very "holier than thou" approach. If you have that much time, then you aren't as loaded with work/school/horses as you profess.


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

Nocturva said:


> Am I the only one that found it ridiculous that the OP spent days posting/responding to us with a snippy attitude when she could have spent it finding the articles we had found and posted by just simply using google?
> 
> That already tells you what kind of priorities come first.


LOL did you not read the post where it says my roommate was posting for me. and yes im snippy because ive seen other people on here getting help


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tazzie said:


> I was wondering this exact thing! All this time she spent crying at us could have been used to research and write this paper!
> 
> And in response to Sevastion27, seriously? You're going to bash SlideStop because she refused to do someone else's work? Really? Right now I see a child in college that has FAR overfaced herself with 21 credit hours, work and horses, and trying desperately to get people to do something she has had 2 weeks to do! I don't see her making an *** of herself. And shame on that other forum for doing her homework for her! The internet is seriously unlimited if you just take the time to sit down and do it! And if her computer is limited (like you try to claim) well then guess what? Pretty sure colleges have LIBRARIES! They have BOOKS! They have COMPUTERS! All for students to use for HOMEWORK! AMAZING!
> 
> OP, I strongly disagree you got another forum to basically do your homework for you. College is supposed to be teaching you how to find/do things on your own, and by asking for strangers to do your research for you you are not learning anything.


guess what as i stated like 10 times already people in different places might have different magazines that i don't have. and really you are getting mad that people are bashing each other, people on here have been bashing me for 3 days now because i don't want to get rid of my horse or not see him as much because of school in work ha-ha. and how is it getting other people to do my homework when they posted articles they already had. also i was not asking anyone to write the paper now was i ? no. its not that i don't know how to do research but when you have 5 research papers due in one week its a lot to try to research, i was just reaching out. I understand that i could have done it all myself had my professor not taken 4 days to respond to an email of me asking if the second product was OK and had she not assigned me Equiwinner first. i never did anything but ask people to help me find articles since i am weighed down. OH and by the way to whomever said that you have to pick two (i think it was slidestop), sweety if i could pick two it would be my horse and school, but guess what I CANT AFFORD EITHER WITHOUT THE JOB. I used to think that equestrians would help each other but i guess i was extremely wrong.


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I did not see her as asking the forum to do her homework. This is a forum, and thus a resource of information regarding horses. If I was writing a paper on a horse related subject, you bet I'd come here for help! she did ask for a pointer to articles of a quality to be used for a research paper. that would require someone looking at Google or other online searches.
> However, as demonstrated in the case of Walkingthewalk, there is also the potential for a personal experience, or even one of hearsay to give the OP a new thread for HER to follow.
> If it were me, I would not hesitate to put out feelers in a forum . those that chose to respond would do so becuase they WANT to share of their time and their own curiosity . Lots of people LOVE a challenge on finding things on the internet , and their willingness to give the OP a new direction to search in will be both generous and actually helpful. True, it's doing something "for" her, but from then on, she'd know about looking in that place, should the need come up again.
> 
> ...


exactly i do appreciate walkinthewalk's post very much. I am not allowed to use personal stories though i cant even use me and my arabs story with succeed.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Tiny, idk if you read the whole thread or the other one she started on the same topic.. 

Originally Posted by hopel507:

Ok so I have a four page paper due tomorrow on ANY over the counter equine health product. I have looked into Equiwinner but there were no real journal articles. I have no switched my product to the supplement Succeed and am looking for journal/magazine articles. Please note they need to be articles with authors that are suitable for college course use. If you can send some articles my way that would be amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

hopel507 said:


> i know we probably are not supposed to double post but i really need help if you guys can find any real articles on the supplement Succeed that are a good enough for a research paper


 This is the OP's first post
She is not asking for anyone to do her work for her only if anyone knows of any research papers that would help her since she had obviously drawn a blank
I have often found things on Google that other people have not been able to find - the results you get can sometimes be very different - even from on day to the next.
If people don't want to be bothered with offering help in the spirit of friendship - which is after all what HF is supposed to be all about - they should just ignore the thread and move on to another one instead of climbing into their pulpits and blasting off with a lecture on the OP's failings or how she should run her life.
There's more than enough info on the internet about rain rot, founder, thrush, how to collect your horse, how to ride in 2 point, how to improve your jumping/dressage/reining/ - in fact pretty much everything is out there but when someone asks for advice I don't tell them to 'Go Google for it' and if I don't feel inclined to give advice or have none to give then I leave the thread alone
How hard is that to do?
All we have here now is a thread full of animosity and bad feeling that could have all been avoided


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Tiny, idk if you read the whole thread or the other one she started on the same topic..
> 
> Originally Posted by hopel507:
> 
> ...


Obviously she did because she knows im not asking anyone to do the whole assignment for me.


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

jaydee said:


> This is the OP's first post
> She is not asking for anyone to do her work for her only if anyone knows of any research papers that would help her since she had obviously drawn a blank
> I have often found things on Google that other people have not been able to find - the results you get can sometimes be very different - even from on day to the next.
> If people don't want to be bothered with offering help in the spirit of friendship - which is after all what HF is supposed to be all about - they should just ignore the thread and move on to another one instead of climbing into their pulpits and blasting off with a lecture on the OP's failings or how she should run her life.
> ...


thank you jaydee. this is exactly how i feel. i get enough of my mother trying to run my life when i am 20 years old. i dont need it from people on the web. like telling me to pick two. when i have the free time i help people who can use it


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I did not see her as asking the forum to do her homework. This is a forum, and thus a resource of information regarding horses. If I was writing a paper on a horse related subject, you bet I'd come here for help! she did ask for a pointer to articles of a quality to be used for a research paper. that would require someone looking at Google or other online searches.
> However, as demonstrated in the case of Walkingthewalk, there is also the potential for a personal experience, or even one of hearsay to give the OP a new thread for HER to follow.
> If it were me, I would not hesitate to put out feelers in a forum . those that chose to respond would do so becuase they WANT to share of their time and their own curiosity . Lots of people LOVE a challenge on finding things on the internet , and their willingness to give the OP a new direction to search in will be both generous and actually helpful. True, it's doing something "for" her, but from then on, she'd know about looking in that place, should the need come up again.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of this. I have no problems with people coming in and asking for help. Like you said, you didn't know about Scholar.google.com. Had she come in and asked for some resources to help her find articles, I would have been okay with that. But she came in and asked for us to find the direct sources for her to use in her paper. That's a bit much for just 'help.' I would be happy to offer some journal databases, some good places to start looking for her own sources - but I will not dig them up myself for her.

Another user recently posted a physics homework question. She posted her problem, the work she'd already done, and asked if she was doing the problem correctly, and could we point her in the right direction? That is asking for help. Coming onto the forum and saying "I can't do this physics problem, can you do it? is not, and in my mind that's just like asking me to find the sources for someone else's paper. I write a TON of research papers as a premed major, and sourcework is a big part of it. I would get a 0 for the paper if any of my professors found out someone else had gotten my sources for me - but we have a whole library service dedicated to showing students how to search for resources and good ways to find them because THAT is acceptable help on a paper. Vastly different things in my world


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Hope,
I really hope you come back to the forum. If it were me I probably wouldn't.. 
I wish you luck on your paper and I hope some people gave you some useful sites.

This post went downhill fast... I don't know why anyone even started to try and lecture hope on her time management. I don't know when some of you went to university but it is not uncommon to have several papers due in in a short amount of time. If you don't want to help don't and keep unconstructive opinions to yourselves.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the OP did ask for articles, not sources to articles.  However, anyone who wants to give the level of assistance they state is ALL that a person should ask for:
"But she came in and asked for us to find the direct sources for her to use in her paper. That's a bit much for just 'help.' I would be happy to offer some journal databases, some good places to start looking for her own sources - but I will not dig them up myself for her."

should just do that. if you don't want to offer any help, or you think actually posting a link to some article is just TOO much work, then skip on by to some other thread. But, to spend post after post saying how it's too much work, and lecturing the OP on her time management? talk about a lot of work!


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> the OP did ask for articles, not sources to articles. However, anyone who wants to give the level of assistance they state is ALL that a person should ask for:
> "But she came in and asked for us to find the direct sources for her to use in her paper. That's a bit much for just 'help.' I would be happy to offer some journal databases, some good places to start looking for her own sources - but I will not dig them up myself for her."
> 
> should just do that. if you don't want to offer any help, or you think actually posting a link to some article is just TOO much work, then skip on by to some other thread. But, to spend post after post saying how it's too much work, and lecturing the OP on her time management? talk about a lot of work!


i will think twice before i ask for help with school work. and like you said if people didnt want to help they could have done just that. i would have rather gotten no replies than start all this. all this negativity brings us all down


----------



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

ApolloRider said:


> Hope,
> I really hope you come back to the forum. If it were me I probably wouldn't..
> I wish you luck on your paper and I hope some people gave you some useful sites.
> 
> ...


thank you and i did get the paper done im just afraid its below par lol. but at least its not a zero.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

For better or worse, the OP has finished this project. Let's finish this thread, too.


----------

